# There's a Rocket R60V sized gap on my bench



## Glenn

Well, for the next 17 hours anyway...

I decided to upgrade and reluctantly parted with my Alex Duetto - a really lovely machine that has delivered hundreds of enjoyable coffees over the past 4 years.

After careful consideration and some hands-on time recently I have opted for the R60V - from Bella Barista.

The machines were out of stock for a wee while but landed this week.

It has been bench tested and is now somewhere between Wellingborough and London.

The purchase via the new Bella Barista website was also smooth.

I can't wait to get it set up and start dialing in some profiles.


----------



## Jony

Oh very nice machine, so who got your Duetto


----------



## kennyboy993

Congratulations.

Please please tell us all what it's like when you can - can't find anything substantial comparing it to the Vesuvius


----------



## Glenn

Jony said:


> ... so who got your Duetto


LukeT is the proud owner of the Duetto


----------



## Jony

boohoo


----------



## Glenn

kennyboy993 said:


> ...can't find anything substantial comparing it to the Vesuvius


Sure will once it has been dialled in.

Have trained a number of people how to use their Vesuvius machines.

Always enjoy using the Rocket R58 and also cannot wait to get hands-on with the R9


----------



## LukeT

Even to this numpty that thing sounds amazing!

I am loving the duetto, Glenn, and can't thank you enough for the time you spent with me. Left alone in the wild I have finally managed to achieve something that vaguely fulfils the definition of an espresso with passable consistency, but I'm still a very long way from the lovely drinks you fed me when demonstrating the machine.

I wish you the best of luck and a happy time with the new machine!


----------



## Tewdric

Very nice Glenn. It does look like a thinking man's Versuvius. Only one more upgrade to go!


----------



## Glenn

@LukeT so pleasing to hear!

I'll be sure to let you know when I'm in your area.


----------



## Stevied62

Look forward to your report on r9 when you obtain one Glen.


----------



## Glenn

Picked up this amazing artwork from the framers this morning.

Now awaiting delivery of my machine.


----------



## lee1980

Luv the artwork, where is that your kitchen? Wish we had a bigger kitchen and some sort of island or bar, the damn cupboards over head make it harder to add water etc!

Wonder how much different this is to R58?


----------



## Glenn

No, this is my coffee studio

It is next to my kitchen (open plan) and has been used twice this week for hand brewing sessions.

The space works really well.

We have one more dresser to install then I will post a photo of the space.

Coffee artwork on all walls and a great smell of coffee in the room.


----------



## Glenn

lee1980 said:


> Wonder how much different this is to R58?


Very different but similar

Gail explains it best


----------



## lee1980

Thanks Glen, I see even more to tinker with. I have not even plugged in the PID yet on my R58. I like the angled taps on R60 to.

Maybe in 10years and mine has died R60 be a good upgrade!

I noticed the service boiler needle was pointing right up vertical mine is never that high does that mean not hot enough?

On brew head pressure needle always hovers near 10 I guess that means maybe grind is a little to fine as well?


----------



## hotmetal

Looking forward to the pics of the beast in situ and to see your training area Glenn.



lee1980 said:


> I noticed the service boiler needle was pointing right up vertical mine is never that high does that mean not hot enough?
> 
> On brew head pressure needle always hovers near 10 I guess that means maybe grind is a little to fine as well?


Hi Lee

I've got an R58 too. I keep the PID display connected all the time to monitor temp but you don't have to. For me, I'm happy also to use 'as is' and tend to only adjust temperature occasionally if a bean really needs it. I tend to drop the lever half way at about 6g before the end of the shot - this cuts the pump and gives a decline of pressure towards the end. Means a little less waste through the exhaust when you drop the lever all the way to stop the shot. I have a feeling the shots got sweeter when I started doing this, but so slight it could all be in my head! Another reason why for me PP would be overkill. I'm also trying not to understand pressure profiling benefits in case it leads to untreatable upgraditis LOL!

I don't think I need the extra control (and potential confusion for a non-expert) that pressure profiling would add. Obviously for Glenn it makes more sense as a coffee trainer who may need to demo and teach pressure effects to clients.

Both needles should be in the black sections. So the left (service boiler) one should be between 1.0-1.5 when not steaming but obviously will drop when the steam tap is open. It varies a bit from the setting. I have set it to 1.3 on the PID display and the needle typically floats between 1.2 and 1.3 as the boiler turns on and off. You can obviously set it higher so long as it doesn't go past the black zone, but I don't think it's necessary as it seems plenty powerful enough steam at 1.3. If you need more steam then you're into 4-hole tips and removing the no burn tube.

Brew pressure obviously 0 until you pull a shot and the pump is running - then it should slowly ramp up to 9.5 bar. Mine tops out at 9.5 bar even into a blind basket (backflushing).


----------



## lee1980

Thanks for great explanation Hotmetal, I have more than enough to learn with R58 lol

Deff think have enough steam pressure so will leave that as is.

I'm sure mine always goes up to near 10bar like vertical on dial, some times been at that to long when its been to much in there or to fine a grind before it starts to come out. Got better at it now as its starts to come out around 10 secs after lever fully on. Hopefully not doing any damage to pump or connections if it runs to near 10bar.


----------



## hotmetal

No that won't damage it. These things are designed to be backflushed which means a few seconds pumping into a blind basket of Cafiza until the pressure tops out, repeat a few times then again without the Cafiza, so pulling a shot that nearly chokes the machine is totally not harmful. Don't worry. However if your first drips are not until 10" then you might be grinding a bit fine. If you're happy with the shots don't worry about it though. But if you are using s naked PF and getting 'doughnut' (hole in the middle) extraction then maybe try going a bit coarser. Sorry Glenn, a bit OT for the thread but trying to help out a fellow Rocket scientist!


----------



## lee1980

Ahh cool phew, is Cafiza like pully cleaner stuff same? not done to mine yet just back flushed with water remove/clean shower head often.

I think that was issue a lot at begging to fine or to much in basket. Have a naked one to but gone back to double spout to get hang of it all more.

It deff all changes when get different beans or different aged beans to.

Ooop yes sorry going of topic here Glenn! I have to say for my first proper machine its impressive and so far not had any big issues. Wow yea we Rocket scientists lol!!


----------



## Glenn

Just received a call from the courier - it has left the depot and is ETA 30 mins


----------



## Rhys

Glenn said:


> Just received a call from the courier - it has left the depot and is ETA 30 mins


Cue the rumaging of packing boxes and paper.. It's an early Christmas at Glenn's house..


----------



## Glenn

Rhys said:


> Cue the rumaging of packing boxes and paper.. It's an early Christmas at Glenn's house..


First flat white

Machine set up, grinder dialled in.

Ready to go in the morning


----------



## Soll

Enjoy your your new machine @Glenn


----------



## Rhys

Glenn said:


> First flat white
> 
> Machine set up, grinder dialled in.
> 
> Ready to go in the morning


Looks like you could do with some training....














lol


----------

